# training for duathlon



## Jacqsb (17 May 2014)

Hi everyone
Bin a track runner since young. Now Road runner as age intervenes! !!!
Looking to do Duathlon as also keen cyclist. 
Anyone know of any good training websites . Much appreciated
Cheers
J


----------

